# Tyre prices



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

My kontiki needs new tyres in the front so been looking and my local garage I always use can only find the Michelin camper tyres in the right rating?

So before I order them is there any others I should look at that are the right weight rating?

Been quoted £160 each fitted for them


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Mike

try checking on asda tyres website, they currently show the agilis camping for mine at £129 each fully fitted, i usually choose the tyre specialist place on westgate

< asda tyres >

a while back i put some on the back and i used goodyear G91 van/truck tyres as they were cheaper, although they have a higher load rating than i require (116 instead of 113) and the max pressure is 75 psi; at 75 psi even when the van isn't fully loaded, they bulge so much they look like they need a lot more air in, i'll use camping ones in future.

cheers
Lee


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks lee, I got the price from Westgate tyres but been looking and it seems expensive

Also found the contis vanco 2 for £180 fitted for both so nearly half the price but it already has michelins on so not sure what to put on really


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

if i was using the contis i'd only use the camper ones which on asda tyres are £124 each, many people wouldn't bother with camper specific but from my experience i'd only use camper ones from now on, especially on the front as it does all the steering, most of the braking etc.

the michelins have a reputation for cracking on the sidewalls, i've used them a lot and really like them, personally they are my preferred tyre for the camper and i always use them on the front. my previous michelins had faint cracks at about 4 or 5 years old, i got George (good friend) from whitelund tyres and exhausts to have a look and he said they were fine and to just keep an eye on them, which i did. used them for another 2 or 3 years and it never got any worse, eventually changed them due to age.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Have looked at blackcircles.com do van tyres supplied and fitted they wouldn't garantee the date of the tyre as they don't stock them and have to order so only take what they are sent reckon 5year old tyre is still new.i expect most tyre places are the same.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Plus price to fit http://www.camskill.co.uk/m91b0s587...inch_R16_inch_-_225_75_16_225_75R16_CP_Camper

But as mentioned, with any on-line order you'll need to check the manufacturing date as Michelin Agilis aren't sold in their 1000's. Ours were two years old when they arrived! Or if there's tread left on the middle axle, how about swapping the fronts for that pair?

Or Conti Vanco fitted @ £126.35 http://www.valuetyres.co.uk/tyre/brand/continental/code/2257516VANCO2/id/6814


----------



## Iantowen (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm sorry to jump in, but, a five yr old tyre is old in terms of Motorhomes and C...vans, and one should consider re-newing them.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I've just put 4 x Michelin Agilis Camping Green (it's a M+S tyre for winter conditions) on my m/h - bought from Blackcircles at just under £101 each including fitting at one of partner centres. I could get a similar price per tyre from Camskill but that didn't include delivery or fitting so it was a no brainer really.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm on a similar mission as ours are to be replaced next week. I rang ATS who quoted me £160 each, when I told them I had been quoted cheaper online the Manager said if I could take a print of the quotes he would match the prices. Asda tyres didnt have any Agilis camping so quoted me £124.30 for Contintental Vanco Campers. Blackcircles quoted me £127.80 for Agilis campers. I think I'll go for the Michelin


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone, the 4 rears looks fairly recent so would rather leave them and buy new for the fronts as they get the most wear.

Think I will stick with the michelins and buy via the web, shame as I always prefer to stick with small businesses but I can't justify £70 more and they already told me that was mates rates!?


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Up until a year or so ago, I always bought from Camskill and got my local tyre place to fit them. One downside to buying mail order and then getting a third party to fit them is that if there's a situation where you need to send them back to the supplier, in this case the mail order company, you'll have to buy two/four (or six?) tyres to keep you on the road. The mail order company won't simply send out replacement tyres until they've investigated the "problem". Black Circles and the like, that have an inclusive all-in fitted price means that you can deal directly with the fitting station in the event of a fault or whatever.


Pays yer money, takes yer choice.


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

To be fair I had issues with some run flats I got for my old BMW that were shocking and had a constant wobble. The garage tried everything but even they had to get Pirelli in to look at them and couldn't find anything wrong!? Ended up taking the car to BMW to see if there was a mechanical fault and they re balanced the tyres and they were perfect then? Guy from Pirelli said there was possible a slight over casting on one tyre that with the wear I'd put on them driving it on the motorway had worn it down enough to balance them properly!? 

I always try to put decent rubber on but after the above I tend to stick to middle range tyres now and save a few quid


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

There's nothing stopping you buying a heavier van type tyre if you want more capacity.

Most tyres that are rated as commercial with a 'C' after the size code will be available in a number of variants, based on ply numbers and load ratings.

Ours are 121 load rating on the back and 118 on the front, Yokohamas (4) rear and Conti Vanco 2 on the front.

Peter


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Good thinking, maybe we all get stuck on getting the exact matching rated tyres but as long as they match or exceed I don't suppose it matters


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im sure I have never paid more than £60 for a tyre in the UK. I had two Dunlops put on in the Mosel last summer and I think they were only about €90.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Any tyre that has the correct load and speed rating is 100% legal and perfectly safe. 
Some will claim that "Camping" tyres are stronger, I cannot follow that reasoning, the manufacturer stipulates a load and speed rating for the tyres they produce so how can a "Camping" tyre with a load rating identical to a "van man" tyre be any stronger?????

I used white van man tyres for many many years and never had any sort of issue at all (and saved a good few quid over the years) 

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

+1 for black circles, but shop around you may find some bargains!


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Just bought continental Vanco camper tyres from black circle with fitting at one of there centres £133.00 each best price I could get 
They are 225/75 16r 116 so more expensive than the Vanco 2.
Front tyres had only done 18000 but 5 years old had stood around for a while before we bought her.retireing this year so aim to do a lot more travelling this year.

John d


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

I've decided to get the michelins in the end so they all match and I know they are good tyres, just need to decide whether spending £50 more to give my mate the business who I trust or buy online and get fitted at another garage.

On the plus side I've been struggling to get somewhere I find comfortable to service and mot my mh but have now and they are doing it for £225 all in which I thought was superb


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

From previous experience of mail order v local fitted, I'd stump up the £50 FWIW. Your mate's not going to shaft you (?) and you can at least discuss any issues that may/could arise. Sorry, I'm always the pessimist and would prefer to take the safe option if I was in your shoes.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Mike

I use o'conners on white lund for the MOT, down near where catlows coal and the old council building, it won't fit on the ramps at my mates garage but o'conners have huge pit they use. nice group of lads and i think it's £40 but i usually give them £50.

Lee


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

lgbzone said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> I use o'conners on white lund for the MOT, down near where catlows coal and the old council building, it won't fit on the ramps at my mates garage but o'conners have huge pit they use. nice group of lads and i think it's £40 but i usually give them £50.
> 
> Lee


Hi Lee

I got recommended h&g in Middleton from Stewart longtons as they send all theirs there for servicing and mots and from speaking to them they sounded really knowledgable so going to give them a try next week, will let you know how I get on.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Just had new tyres fitted by black circles .com good price tyres delivered and fitted at local garage.would recommend them 

John d


----------



## swanny65 (Sep 12, 2014)

I replaced the tyres on my van this week. Michelin Agilis Camper tyres fitted by my local garage at £124.00 each. They price matched Black Circle who were the cheapest locally, fitted at ATS, when ATS quoted me £150 each!! Tyres are about 4 weeks old 2416 & 2516.

My local MH dealer quoted Contintental Vanco Campers at £169.00 each when Blackcircle had them at £109.00 online


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm a firm fan of Michelin Camper Tyres and am on my third set at the moment.
However, in the case of a tag axle MH where the load is shared by two axles each rated at only 1,500kg is it really necessary to buy tyres rated at 1150kg, a pair of which will support 2300kg


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suppose, there could be a puncture and have to support more, but it does seem a bit OTT


----------

